# FMA in DC...



## Bammx2 (Aug 11, 2006)

Greetings one and all!!

I have a question: One of my students is leaving the UK to go work for a year in Washington DC.
He has only been with me for a few months and he becomming quite a convert to the FMA (we get them all eventually%-} )

Since there are no Rapid Arnis clubs in the US..yet...he would like to continue training when he gets over there.

Can anyone recommend any FMA clubs in the DC area?
Maryland and surrounding areas would be fine as well.
He has already shown some interest in Pakiti Tirsia as well, so anything along that line would be great.

I thank you all in advance!

MABUHAY!!


Damien
(Bammx2)


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi Damien,

Tuhon Felix Cortes of Sayoc Fighting Systems is in that area. His contact info might be on the website , www.sayoc.com.

-Palusut


----------



## Jimi (Aug 11, 2006)

Look into Guro Steve Braun as well, you can find his info on the Inosanto website. Good Kali work along with Silat, Muay Thai, Bando, Jun Fan/JKD, Shootwrestling. He is also a great source. If he asks where you found out about him, spell my name as you see it here and mention long redhair, he'll know who I am. Mention that to Tuhon Felix Cortes, he will probably start cursing. LOL. Your student can find a lot of good people in the DC area. Tell your student to stay away from south east DC. LOL. I wish him the best of luck. PEACE


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 11, 2006)

Here are a couple of my guys info:


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Edward Mengel*
Acrocombat Martial Arts
5017 Wilson Ln
Bethesda, MD 20814
202-452-1212
acrocombat.com
acrocombat@acrocombat.com[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Brian Pancia*
Alexandria, VA
[/FONT]panciab@comcast.net

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Progressive Self Defense
PO Box 211
Gainesville, VA 20155
jpbstraightblast@hotmail.com[/FONT]


----------



## Dec (Aug 14, 2006)

You may want to check out

Mr Carlos Patalinghug

http://www.kickconnection.com/eskrima.html



-Dec


----------



## Dec (Aug 16, 2006)

Sorry for the brief reply. If you are interested in the Cacoy Doce Pares style of FMA Kick Connection is the place to go.  Mr Carlos is a Master of the art (http://www.fmadigest.com/Issues/special-editions/2006/Special-Edition_Cacoy-Doce-Pares.pdf   page 47) and a great teacher. His staff is top notch. 


Dec


----------

